# free lab



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I have to post this for my buddy. He is going trough a divorce and he has to get rid of his dog. she is a yellow lab, I think about 3 months old. she is pure bred but he dosent have the papers. we have taken her out duck hunting a few times and the gun shots do not scare her. I would keep her but my wife said "You already have one and we are not having two".  

so I am keeping her at my house for now but I really need to get rid of her. she will be a great hunting dog. 

I took some pics of her...


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

She is a cutie, I would put her on ksl.com if you haven't already.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

wish the wife wouldn't have brought home a lab/rot mix last week. you should be able to find her a good hunting home on here


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Is she housebroke?


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I would post her on ksl, but I would rather giver her to somebody on the hunting forum, that way I know she would be treated good.

Pro, she is not house broke. My wife wont let me have an inside dog, but I do get to bring her in at night. She sleeps in her kennel.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Has she had any of her shots yet? I may be interested to come and take a look.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure on the shots. I know when he got her she was up to date and she had her dew claws removed.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

The pup is gone. I hope she likes her new home at the PRO house.  

It was great to meet Pro and the whole Pro family I know the puppy is in good hands.

keep me posted on how she is doing...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

aarontruhunter said:


> It was great to meet Pro and the whole Pro family I know the puppy is in good hands.


Good deal !!! You had a few good applications on this post aarontruhunter !! 

As far as the 'Pro Family'......I can't wait to get out there and terrorise the place, with this new pup and that other jack rabbit look'in beast who live's there !! :lol: :lol:

Congrats *Pro* !!! 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the new member of the PRO family aarontruhunter. She is in good hands and spoiled with love and attention already. She quickly put Mrs. PRO's dog in place, **** fine little lab! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Good for you Pro! Good luck with her.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

> Good deal !!! You had a few good applications on this post aarontruhunter !!


thanks .45 I did.
I'm glad I was able to give her to Pro. I am also glad the pup has put Mrs. Pro's dog in its place 

Pro, are you keeping the name or making a new one?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Thanks for the new member of the PRO family aarontruhunter. She is in good hands and spoiled with love and attention already. She quickly put Mrs. PRO's dog in place, **** fine little lab! :mrgreen:


 :evil: Grrrr! Actually congrats - you beat me to her.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

aarontruhunter said:


> Pro, are you keeping the name or making a new one?


The family decided to add to her name, instead of coco it's coco chanel. Thanks again for the great addition to the family. Strange how a 'free' pup ends up costing me a pile of cash. I spent several hundred on Chanel today on things she 'needed'. Note to self, NEVER take the wife/daughters along when picking up a new dog and then stopping at Pet Smart. :shock:

Naturalist, sorry my man, but as I was taught in sports opportunities payoff to those who take advantage of them. It was meant to be I suppose. 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I am VERY happy to hear that you have found your next hunting buddy. I have been hoping to hear that you found him/her ever since your bad news post. Told you the time would come when you just couldn't say NO. :wink: 

Best of wishes to you all. :mrgreen: 

Good luck anytime you choose to take a female shopping for ANYTHING new, never mind a cute little pup. :twisted:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I enjoyed reading about a happy ending for this Labrador. Many Labs are not so lucky. Good for you, Pro. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

She is a sweetheart. She has full run of the house and has the wife and 3 girls doting over her 24/7. This little lady struck it rich. Getting time to work with her is the tricky part, somehow I need to figure out how to have the girls help with the training while having it done right and consistent. I will NEVER forget my old lab Bosco, but that doesn't mean I can't/won't enjoy this new companion and hunting partner.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Good on ya Pro.


----------

